# Mehrere Browserversionen unter Windows 7 installieren bzw. testen****



## deluxeondecks (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Webseiten in verschiedenen Browserversionen testen (IE 6, 7, 8, 9 / Firefox 3.5, 3.6., 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 / Chrome 10 - 16).

Am wichtigsten ist mir der Internet Explorer.

Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium. Eine XP Virtualisierung ist nach meinen Recherchen nach nicht möglich um dort die einzelnen Browser zu installieren.

Die Software Utilu IE, IE Tester oder Multiple IE funktioniert nicht unter Windows 7.

Wie testet ihr eure Webseite mit den einzelnen Browserversionen?


----------



## Entwicklerpages (7. Januar 2012)

Ich arbeite für gewöhnlich am Mac... aber normalerweise müsstest du XP mithilfe von VMware oder VirtualBox virtualiesieren können. Wenn es ums testen geht, reicht für gewöhnlich immer die älteste Version zu testen. Wenn Firefox 3.5 funktioniert, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, das es bei Firefox 9 nicht geht. Wie es beim IE ist weis ich nicht, da es für Mac nur bis Version 4 gibt (übel, übel, kein wunder das es kein IE 5 für Mac gibt... ) Ansonsten ist es immer hilfreich andere (Freunde, Bekannte, Familienmitglieder) zu fragen, ob sie testen können. Manche haben dann auch wie ich einen Mac... andere ein Linuxsystem mit wer weis... Firefox 7 ein anderer hat das Updaten total vergessen und sürft noch mit IE 6... Und schon hast du deine Ergebnisse. Und wenn es eine Privatseite von dir ist, kannst du ja noch eine Umfrage auf der Seite starten.


----------



## CPoly (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn du mit Testen automatisierte Unit Tests meinst: http://testling.com/ http://browserling.com/

Wenn es um "rumprobieren" während der Entwicklung geht: http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage

Für andere Browser ist es in der Regel nicht nötig, aber da scheint es Möglichkeiten zu geben: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1111920/multiple-firefox-versions-on-same-pc


Edit: Habe den Satz gar nicht gelesen



deluxeondecks hat gesagt.:


> Die Software Utilu IE, IE Tester oder Multiple IE funktioniert nicht unter Windows 7.



Ich habe IETester unter Win 7 normal am laufen.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Januar 2012)

Es gibt für genau diesen Zweck Websiten, die für dich Screenshots mit verschiedenen Browsern auf verschiedenen Betriebssystem machen.

Zum Beispiel Browsershots.org, ist kostenlos, daher auch die  Wartezeiten.

Hier habe ich auch eine Liste gefunden: http://www.vhg-design.com/shots.php


----------



## threadi (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn man den IE9 hat, hat man gleichzeitig auch IE7 und IE8. Den IE6 müsste man über eines der o.g. Tools nachinstallieren.

Verschiedene Firefox-Versionen kann man beliebig viele nebeneinander laufen lassen. Man muss nur darauf achten jeweils andere Profile für jede Version anzusprechen (Schalter -P glaube ich).

Verschiedene Chrome-Versionen sind imho nicht notwendig. Der Browser entwickelt sich derart schnell und bietet einen derart stricktes Update-Mechanismus, dass es kaum Nutzer mit älteren Versionen geben sollte.

Was man bei all dem immer beachten muss: lohnt es sich überhaupt diesen Aufwand zu betreiben? Besteht bei der Webseite die Möglichkeit, dass es wirklich Nutzer mit all diesen Browserversionen geben wird? Imho wäre das nur bei tausenden Besuchern pro Tag nötig.


----------

